# Mebeverine alters small bowel motility in irritable bowel syndrome



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/1...1996.61203000.xMebeverine alters small bowel motility in irritable bowel syndrome P. R. EVANS, Y.-T. BAK & J. E. KELLOW Background and Aim: Despite its widespread use in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), limited clinical data exist on the effects of mebeverine hydrochloride on gastrointestinal motility. Human motor activity in the small bowel is more reproducible than that in the large bowel; therefore the aim of this study was to determine in the small bowel the effects of oral mebeverine in both IBS patients and in healthy controls.Methods: Twelve IBS patients (11 females/ 1 male, 46Â±13 years old)â€"predominant constipation (IBS-C, n=6) and predominant diarrhoea (IBS-D, n=6)â€"and six healthy controls, underwent continuous 48 h ambulant recording of small bowel motor activity. One low energy (400 kcal) and one high energy (800 kcal) standard meal were administered in each consecutive 24-h period. Subjects received, in blinded fashion, placebo tablets in the first 24 h then mebeverine 135 mg q.d.s. in the second 24 h.Results: Mebeverine had no effect on parameters of small bowel motility in controls. In contrast, in both IBS-C (P=0.01) and IBS-D (P<0.05) patients, phase 2 motility index was increased during mebeverine administration. Also, after mebeverine the proportion of the migrating motor complex cycle occupied by phase 2 was reduced in IBS-D (P=0.01), while phase 2 burst frequency was reduced in IBS-C (P<0.05). For phase 3 motor activity in IBS-C patients, the propagation velocity was decreased (P<0.01), and the duration increased (P<0.01).Conclusions: These findings suggest that mebeverine, in the initial dosing period, has a normalizing effect in the small bowel in IBS, enhancing contractile activity in a similar fashion to 'prokinetic' agents, as well as producing alterations in motor activity consistent with an 'antispasmodic' effect.What does it mean?It works?


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

thats the one ive got but im not a good guinea pig because im not religious at taking it, its so annoying to time before meals, however it seemed to help some what as far as i can remember


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

bump


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I have been taking it for the past year 3 times a day, i still get flare up's and cramps so im not sure if it works im to scared to leave it off!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Bump for any C sufferer.


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by 'hope':I have been taking it for the past year 3 times a day, i still get flare up's and cramps so im not sure if it works im to scared to leave it off!


Me too- could have posted that myself. I think it used to help but am not sure if it still does as I seem to get bloated and C as ever these days


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi,I've just ordered Mebeverine (Colofac) and Spasmanol (Alverine) and I'm kind of scared to take it however I'm hoping it will work. From the Info Spasman posted it seems to work on the small intestines which sounds good for me because I dont have a large intestine.Its hard to know for all of us whether the problem is the large, small or both intestestines.If anybody has any more feedback or experiences about these drugs I would really appreciate it.By the way I have severe chronic pain and constipation .


----------

